# Domestic grinder advice



## gsh (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm looking to buy a new grinder for domestic use following the demise of my ancient dualit job. I understand the Iberital MC2 is a decent option for the money; any other options?


----------



## gsh (Nov 2, 2016)

I appreciate I could use the search function, but I'm also tryingto get 5 posts to view the For Sale section for secondhand options.


----------



## gsh (Nov 2, 2016)

Worth adding that I'll be using it with a Gaggia Classic, for two people.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

What's your budget?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Eureka Mignon is another good option but defiantly look at the 2nd hand market, you'll get great value there if you pick up a well cared for example.

knowing budget would help a lot though


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Most on here who get an iberital look to upgrade it pretty soon.


----------



## gsh (Nov 2, 2016)

Thanks for the advice guys. Budget is not great - £150 tops. Not averse to secondhand.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

£150 will get you a second hand commercial grinder, look for 63mm burrs

Super Jolly - got mine for under £150 - but you will need to search ebay / forum daily - actually several times a day

Rossi RR45 - £120 - 150 (not quite a mazzer - bit noisy, but grinds great)

Macap, Nuova simonelli , Compak, all great grinders, all have spares available

hope this helps


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

not stealing the thread, but is nuova simonelli grinta a good domestic grinder?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

could be worth looking at a Graef CM800


----------



## gsh (Nov 2, 2016)

Sorted out with a Rossi RR45 now. Thanks for all advice.


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

How are you finding your Rossi RR45? I'm starting from scratch with a second hand Gaggia Classic on the way so I'm just looking around at grinders now.

So far I'd been comparing:

Iberital MC2

Sage smart grinder pro

Baratza Encore


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

luke said:


> How are you finding your Rossi RR45? I'm starting from scratch with a second hand Gaggia Classic on the way so I'm just looking around at grinders now.
> 
> So far I'd been comparing:
> 
> ...


Ive had the mc2 and the Rossi rr45 and now the super Jolly - all can grind fine enough for espresso - interestingly they get quieter as they increased in cost, the mazzer SJ is however a lot quieter than the other two.

The burrs on the rr45 are the same size and design as the mazzer - they spin at the same speed - the coffee that comes out is of a similar quality. - the rr45 has two different stepped adjustment collars the best one has 80 steps (from memory) which I found to be plenty - the mazzer has infinite adjustment. The MC2 also has infinite adjustment - but its takes a lot of turning of the adjustment leaver to make a difference to the grind.

the design of the upper burr holder on the mazzer is better but the rr45 is fine as long as you add some ptfe tape to the threads of the carrier.

any of these grinder will do the job and if you decide to upgrade they will likely hold their value if you buy them second hand.


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Ace thanks! I would say £150 is probably my budget but I think a Super Jolly might be a fair bit more than that? I'm also struggling to find MC2 or rr45's second hand, anywhere else you'd look other than eBay?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

If you are prepared to wait, and not bothered about pretty you might just get a cosmetically grotty SJ in that budget. Worth it if you are willing to clean and either live with the dings or are handy with a paint can.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

true I got my

SJ for £120 from ebay - only 6 years old

MC2 for £50 - forum member - sold back on ebay for £70 plus postage

Rossi RR45 for £42.50 - ebay (mid week short listing) sold back on ebay £125 plus postae

once I know what I'm after I start prowling ebay and the forum several times a day

also look on ebay for things that are just listed as "coffee Grinder" or under brands that don't carry the original manufacturers name such - but you recognise the shape -

ebays safe enough - get a refund or send back if broken


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Would you say that a Super Jolly is overkill for a domestic machine? On average I'll be using it 4-6 times a week.

*I know this might be a daft question as it's clearly a great grinder but equally I want something that's right for how often I'm going to use it


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Sj is definitely not overkill


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I use an SJ at home with a classic. It's definitely not overkill. It's a great budget option. And with the hopper off it fits under the units out of the way and I pull it forward to use it.


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Ace thanks! I'll let you know when I'm sorted and what I end up going with


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

luke said:


> Would you say that a Super Jolly is overkill for a domestic machine? On average I'll be using it 4-6 times a week.
> 
> *I know this might be a daft question as it's clearly a great grinder but equally I want something that's right for how often I'm going to use it


If it does have to go under a cupboard when either in use or not in use id measure how high the cupboards are if you haven't already and find out if a SJ will actually fit.

Not all cupboards are fitted at the same height, there is no industry standard.


----------

